# Fantasy Grounds



## shadowbloodmoon (May 22, 2005)

Hi all. My friend and I bought Fantasy Grounds for our computers to help facilitate our long distance table top gaming. However, despite our best efforts, we have yet to be able to connect. We have tried everything from different computers to networks settings, firewall switches etc. No dice. So, I was wondering if it were possible to set up with someone here a time to see if I could connect to some one else with Fantasy Grounds just to see if it is on my side or his. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ukgpublishing (May 22, 2005)

shadowbloodmoon said:
			
		

> Hi all. My friend and I bought Fantasy Grounds for our computers to help facilitate our long distance table top gaming. However, despite our best efforts, we have yet to be able to connect. We have tried everything from different computers to networks settings, firewall switches etc. No dice. So, I was wondering if it were possible to set up with someone here a time to see if I could connect to some one else with Fantasy Grounds just to see if it is on my side or his. Thanks for your help.




Hi just a few questions to help me help   

First off have you taken this to the fantasy grounds boards, the support there is good as is the email support from the FG team (be aware that they are in Finland, so timezone differences will apply).

You say you have 'tried everything' which is a broad statement. 

Fantasy grounds requires that your (host computer) has port 1802 TCP open incoming for the host and outgoing for the client. The demo also requires port 1803 TCP open.

If you are using a router to connect to the Net you will also need to enable port forwarding on the router for these port, and it may be that the router has a firewall built in (see above). It is virtually impossible to tell you how do port forward as each router is different.

Anyway if you can give more information on your setup and hardware makes that would help.


----------



## shadowbloodmoon (May 22, 2005)

As far as checking the boards there, I have, but haven't been able to get anyone to help me test it. My router is a Linksys and I did enable port forwarding for both ports just in case. It is odd though because even though I told my Firewall to open them up, it seems some places simply will not detect them as open. My friend had the same problem. I'm beginning to wonder if we haven't truly opened them up. How did you go about doing it?


----------

